# help identify this



## nvrhapy (Nov 19, 2007)

i noticed these in certain parts of my property seems to help thicken it up a lil more


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm going to guess witch hazel that has flushed out due to the recent warm weather.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Radar420 said:


> I'm going to guess witch hazel that has flushed out due to the recent warm weather.


Yep, that's the Witch Hazel, recent warm weather has nothing to do with flowering......it flowers in Nov. every year.

L & O


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> it flowers in Nov. every year.
> 
> L & O


You're absolutely right and I just noticed another error in my first post - there is supposed to be a hyphen in the name (ie witch-hazel)


----------



## nvrhapy (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks guys does witch-hazel have any benefits to the property and deer or wildlife


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The only benefit that I have ever heard of is that it can be used as a divining rod. An Amish guy told me this as he was looking for a spot to put his new well. He was using 2 metal rods at the time. When the rods crossed, he told he would be putting the well there. Being just a little skeptical, I asked if I could give it a try.....sure enough the rods crossed in front of me as I passed over the same spot. It's just one of those things that you gotta try to believe and even then ya might not believe it.

L & O


----------



## nvrhapy (Nov 19, 2007)

well i guess it wouldnt hurt to get rid of some of it to open up some areas then thanks


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

nvrhapy said:


> thanks guys does witch-hazel have any benefits to the property and deer or wildlife


For all you turkey hunters, the turkeys love the seeds and so do squirrels. 

The nuts will open usually in October on a warm sunny day. If you are close to them you will actually hear a snap. When that happens the seeds are thrown and we've seen them thrown 20 feet or more! 

Interesting that usually the leaves drop before you see that flower, but if you look close they start to flower just before leaf drop.

One more benefit to witch hazel is the privacy they provide; not only to humans, but to deer and other wildlife. For sure you won't find many tree stands in a tree that is in the midst of witch hazel because you can't get a shot because they are so brushy.

L & O is right about the divining tool. I can't seem to make it work but before we dug our well, I tried and thought maybe I had a slight tug. I got my wife's uncle to come over and I watched as he went to work. He gripped that thing as hard as he could but could not stop the wood from pointing down towards the ground. We missed by 10 ft. We went to work where he said; we found lots of good water.


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

well you can clean those plants to open some space in your property.
no worries at all.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Witch Hazel? Isn't that the main ingredient in the Hem-Relief? You may just have to take a few bites while out there to keep butt problems at bay.


----------



## marshrat (Oct 29, 2005)

grouse like the nuts, too. Good wildlife plant...


----------



## Hadji (Jan 2, 2010)

Does this grow mostly as a bush?


----------



## MildBill (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, it is a bush. It has been used as an astringent for generations. (A shrinking agent.) That is why it is used in preparations for hemorrhoids. However, it would be applied topically rather than taken orally. As has been noted, it is good wildlife cover and provides seeds as well. My observations have been that grouse in particular seem to be attracted to it.


----------

